# Canine Good Citizen



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Hopefully the first in many letters after his name  Was a cake walk for him, very proud <3. Next month, BH and AD. Then IPO 1 in the summer.


----------



## BlitzTheGSD (Aug 30, 2018)

Congrats! How old is he?


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks! He will be 17 months old on November 3rd.


----------



## Katsugsd (Jul 7, 2018)

Congratulations! Hopefully we will get Katsu her CGC next year. Her issue was the supervised separation.


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Not uncommon is such a loyal breed for sure


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## dogma13 (Mar 8, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks all!


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

Congrats!!


----------



## sebrench (Dec 2, 2014)

Congratulations! He looks smart and handsome!


----------



## Orphan Heidi (Sep 21, 2018)

Handsome, proud boy. Congrats.

Curious, how much time do you spend on average per day/week, to have him so well trained?


----------



## CometDog (Aug 22, 2017)

Thanks!

Honestly it varies. And honestly he is "getting" well trained. He is doing really well but he is not a wonder dog that you would see visiting schools or anything lol The Canine Good Citizen Test was just that..politness. Nothing earth shattering in the OB department. They only have to do stuff that dogs should do in public if their owner invests time in manners. Loose lead walk, sit, stay yada yada let someone greet them while staying neutral, not freaking over someone opening an umbrella or horns honking and stuff. 

As for actual training I have joint custody of my kids, and times when I don't have them I will hit the park in the a.m before work and run a few exercises for BH/IPO. I go to IPO club about 2x per month on a Saturday. I take him with me when I go places whenever possible. I have a combo of work from home days and road days (sales). This time of year when it is safe for him to wait in my SUV I will take him on the road with me and sneak in trips to Lowes and pet stores and such. On days when I am working from home I'll get up and do a quick 10 minutes here and there. There are some weeks if we are lucky we get 10 minutes in total for the whole week 

Training IPO together has really taught me a lot about truly forming a relationship with your dog, building their confidence, and being their everything. I think that is the more important part of "training" over how often do you drill each exercise. Know what I mean? Once you have a foundation like that, practice seems to just come into your average day without needing to set aside blocks of time. He has to down stay if I am letting someone in our house. He checks them out after I release him, if he wants. He has to sit to get treats or his dinner. He heels as I go about doing household chores. I don't ask him to he just does lol kind of annoying sometimes. Go to your crate, go to your place...and being neutral in public kind of seem to come about with "use" for us rather than "ok, setting aside 1/2 hour to train" 

So I guess the only time block structured training we do is patterns and exercises for what we are trying to accomplish at IPO Club. Like dumbbells, and tracking. We are lucky to get a few hours in total most weeks. It is working though. Once he knows it, he seems to know it.

I also think all dogs are different. I have had dogs that needed refreshers on the basic stuff their whole lives. Like my Jack Russell (oy! lol)


----------



## MineAreWorkingline (May 2, 2015)

Congrats!


----------



## Beau's Mom (Nov 9, 2017)

Congratulations!


----------



## mkinttrim (Jul 3, 2011)

Congrats, mine is in CGC now, week 3 of 6.


----------



## readaboutdogs (Jul 8, 2001)

Congrats!!! Nice looking boy!!!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congratulations to you and your handsome fella!!


----------

